
Frogs Evolve Teeth - Again - iuguy
http://news.nationalgeographic.co.uk/news/2011/02/110209-frogs-teeth-evolution-science/
======
iuguy
I thought this was an interesting article to submit, as it seems that
amphibians have changed many times over the years, evolving new features,
having them disappear then re-evolving them as they adapt.

What should humans evolve next?

------
6uh6564yh54
Assume without explanation more?

